# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Book Club >  >  Lucid Dreaming Book Club Voting Booth

## Hilary

Hello, please use this thread to vote for the next selection in our Lucid Dreaming Book Club. 

To make suggestions for future votes, please use this thread: https://www.dreamviews.com/general-l...ggestions.html

Suggestions for the upcoming month:

1. _Exploring the world of Lucid Dreaming_ by Stephen LaBerge. (MoonageDaydream)
2. _Are You Dreaming?: Exploring Lucid Dreams: A Comprehensive Guide_ by Daniel Love. (Lang)
3. _Awakening the Mind: A Guide to Harnessing the Power of Your Brainwaves_ by Anna Wise. (michael79)
4. _Lucid Dreaming: Gateway to the Inner Self_ by Robert Waggoner. (EddieDean)
5. _Illusions: The Adventures of a Reluctant Messiah_ by Richard Bach. (Sageous)

You have 1 vote,* I ask that it is not your own suggestion*. Good luck!

Please use the poll, and feel free to share your vote in the reply section as well. *EDIT* You must use the poll in order to have your vote count. I originally said you could use the poll OR post, but as the poll does not show me voted for what, I can only go by one. Thank you!


Vote ends in 5 days on August 7th, 2020.

----------


## Hilary

Voting for: 5. Illusions: The Adventures of a Reluctant Messiah by Richard Bach. (Sageous)

----------


## Hilary

Voting is now closed. The winner is 5. Illusions: The Adventures of a Reluctant Messiah by Richard Bach. (Sageous)

----------

